# Vacuum Pump for free



## MEANIE (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello all Todd here
I have made these in the past as a air conpressor but they work as a vacuum pump as well. So if you need a vacuum pump or a bubbler this mite help. Its cheap and can be found anywhere. A Refrigerator or freezer Compressor.I cant post any pics yet but i found a link so you can have the idea how they work. They do have limits.
http://www.ehow.com/how_8243359_make-vacuum-pump-refrigerator-compressor.html
and 
http://www.wikihow.com/Make-an-Air-Compressor-from-an-Old-Refrigerator
A poor man has poor ways...
use at your own risk 
Todd aka meanie


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 26, 2013)

I made one about 35 years ago and it work great.

Jack


----------

